# rb25det



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

anyone know what else i can do to an RB to make it faster that is cheap with out having to build the motor,i already have a front mount intercooler, exhaust, e manage gready computer,larger injectors, bigger fuel pump, nismo clutch, pulleys, and also anyone have a blow off valve for sale?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're in the military over there, there should be plenty of guys there who can help you source good mods for cheap dude.


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

*RB*

Everything here is like twice or triple the amount here then it would be back in the states and yes i am in the Air Force but we are on a small island called Okinawa and everyone is looking for the same thing i am so it is hard to find some parts so i thought i would do a little outreaching


----------



## cms drifter (Feb 24, 2005)

speedracer170 said:


> anyone know what else i can do to an RB to make it faster that is cheap with out having to build the motor,i already have a front mount intercooler, exhaust, e manage gready computer,larger injectors, bigger fuel pump, nismo clutch, pulleys, and also anyone have a blow off valve for sale?


Depending what RB you have here are some tips. Most of the RB engines are strong internally, so there is not much to gain from rebuilding. Rebuilding merely gives you the choice for strengthening the engine from the inside by means of pistons, conrods and the like. Mainly to handle more horsepower from teh extras that you hang off it...

It seems you have done most of the easier things.... now it is time to start spending some $$$$

Turbos... Upgrade to hi-flow or bigger ball-bearing unit
Exhaust manifold/s... upgrade to tuned length
Depending which way you choose to go with regard to turbo and manifold, you may need to buy an external wastegate, unless it is already included in the kit.
Camshafts... There are plenty to choose from (tomie poncams/procams, HKS 274's...)
Adjustable cam gears... These can make a huge difference when fitting new camshafts... HKS, Tomei, Trust 

Hope this helps

cms


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

actually if the rb engine is kinda old then u might want to consider changing the internals, you can go to ur nearest upgarage and get an engine for as cheap as 2500 us dollars for an rb26, with n1 turbines, metal gasket and an hks twin plate clutch.


----------

